# Post your boards



## Pikehaus (Jun 5, 2022)

Now, currently, the best board I have is a $20 Big W board with a juice canal. Maybe it's simply because I lack them, but man do I love seeing some beautiful cutting boards. Please post your pictures here!


----------



## EricEricEric (Nov 26, 2022)

This board is all custom all Brazilian hard woods, weighs in around 30lbs  

Great price, easy to work with will buy again 



https://instagram.com/mp_wooddesign?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## Michael J.R. (Nov 27, 2022)

Look at mine here:






My Cutting Board with stainless steel bowles.


Made of German Oak (also made some of American Walnut) lamellas, waterproof glued. Size 50 x 50 x 5 cm. With cutouts for stainless steel bowls or plates to collect cuttings or waste. 7 silicone feet fastened with stainless steel screws. Surface coated with 4 layers of hardwax oil for...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com


----------



## Rideon66 (Dec 26, 2022)




----------

